# Elevator watts



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> What HP motors does an elevator normally use?


Surprisingly small. I don't have a horsepower number for you, but seldom have I had to run over a 2" conduit at 208V or over a 1-1/4" conduit at 480v. I suppose that the number of stories comes in to play somehow, but I mostly deal with elevators in 2-10 story buildings.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

The last two elevators we powered required a 100 A disconnect to the elevator mecanical room.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Surprisingly small. I don't have a horsepower number for you, but seldom have I had to run over a 2" conduit at 208V or over a 1-1/4" conduit at 480v. I suppose that the number of stories comes in to play somehow, but I mostly deal with elevators in 2-10 story buildings.



This is a 4 story building. BUT is considered 3 stories. There are 2 elevator cars. Homeowner association wants to install a back up genny for at least the elevators. I have to go look but wanted some idea how big a genny they would need. Doesn't sound like a huge one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Two elevators, two pumps, twice as much power. Gotta start that motor too! Positive displacement pumps start loaded pretty good.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Two elevators, two pumps, twice as much power. Gotta start that motor too! Positive displacement pumps start loaded pretty good.



I will find out the pertinent information and have our genny dealer size it but I was curious about how many KW's it would take. They may even only want 1 to work on back up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> I will find out the pertinent information and have our genny dealer size it but I was curious about how many KW's it would take. They may even only want 1 to work on back up.


Plus there's a whole bunch of hoops to jump through when supplying elevators with backup power that your state will probably slam you with.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Plus there's a whole bunch of hoops to jump through when supplying elevators with backup power that your state will probably slam you with.



Yea I was gonna ask about that. I was hoping since they were not required to be backed up when installed that it would not be an issue. Are there any NEC rules that would come into play?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You need HP, Motor Code, LRA, FLA.

I have worked on and around a slew of elevators and the largest CB and/or FSS I have seen used was 100 amps (max height building 26 stories).

http://www.mygenerac.com/PublicPDFs/0172610SBY.pdf

http://www.generatorjoe.net/html/tablesformulas.html


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont forget to allow for the huge start up currrent of the motors,
When deciding on a gennys size.




brian john said:


> You need HP, Motor Code, LRA, FLA.
> 
> I have worked on and around a slew of elevators and the largest CB and/or FSS I have seen used was 100 amps (max height building 26 stories).
> 
> ...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have wired a elevator with 40a 208v to 200a 480v there are elevators that becoming more and more energy efficient.


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

Many of the hydros I do are 60 amp feeds at 480v. They are run off of a freq drive so the inrush is controlled a little better. Many of the traction motor (cable) elevators are 60 amp at 480 or 100 amp feeds at 208/240. The 208/240 feeds usually use a step up transformer to get 480 to the drive. Depends on the manufacturer of the equipment. The motors hardest work is going down on the traction motors to overcome the counterweights. A lot has to do also with the gearing on the elevator machine. Of all the elevators I have done, only one set of 2 cars has been greater than 100 amps, these being 150a at 208v.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Whilst the feed might be rated at 100a,
That does not mean that the elevator uses 100a.
It would be interesting to find out how much that actually use!
Large feeds are usually used to allow for the large start up
currents most motors use.
But as most geenys will handle short term overloads,
A smaller geeny could be used.
Its worth thinking about !
It also depends on what the electrical codes reccomend.
So how much power do elevators actually use ?



pugz134 said:


> Many of the hydros I do are 60 amp feeds at 480v. They are run off of a freq drive so the inrush is controlled a little better. Many of the traction motor (cable) elevators are 60 amp at 480 or 100 amp feeds at 208/240. The 208/240 feeds usually use a step up transformer to get 480 to the drive. Depends on the manufacturer of the equipment. The motors hardest work is going down on the traction motors to overcome the counterweights. A lot has to do also with the gearing on the elevator machine. Of all the elevators I have done, only one set of 2 cars has been greater than 100 amps, these being 150a at 208v.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

dmxtothemax said:


> Whilst the feed might be rated at 100a,
> That does not mean that the elevator uses 100a.


NO! Say it ain't so.



> It would be interesting to find out how much that actually use!


Varies depending on what the elevator is doing up down, skinny woman or a load of fat butts.



> Large feeds are usually used to allow for the large start up
> currents most motors use.


Feeds are based on running amps published by the manufacture, with NEC rules for motors



> But as most geenys will handle short term overloads,
> A smaller geeny could be used.


This is all taken into account if you use any of the tables/forms published by the manufactures
Its worth thinking about !



> It also depends on what the electrical codes reccomend.
> So how much power do elevators actually use ?


.

It varies, I can put a load profile up for an elevator.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

It would be interesting to see how much elevators really do use,
based on an average size lift,
I would not expect to see 100a,
unless its a large lift.
I would guess half of that would do.
Does any one know for sure ?


----------

